# Abnormal swelling in "armpit" area?



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!

Can you post a picture of the area?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

The armpit area is often a favorite place for bug bites/stings/ticks/etc. I would just clean it, put some SWAT on it, and keep an eye on it to make sure it's not infected. Swelling/welter can take a few days to go down.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Pictures would help a lot. As clear as you can in good lighting


----------



## Me and Smiling Horse (Jul 2, 2012)

*Welcome to the forum!* I'm new too and, I have to tell ya, I'm impressed with this and so pleased that I joined!

My boy had a swollen area on his pec the other day and my vet was coming out anyway. She looked at it and said it was probably a bad tick or other insect bite. So maybe it's a bite?

I agree with everybody else, pictures would be a great help!


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

If the swelling gets bigger and really sore, consider Pigeon Fever or Dryland distemper as it is called in many areas. We have had 2 this year. The abnormally hot and dry weather of the last two years is making it worse. and much more prevalent.


----------



## ljazwinski (Jul 7, 2012)

*Pictures of swelling...*

OK...I am back... I am going to try to post these pics I took again...I tried last night but ??? computers are not my thing....
I couldn't figure out how to seperate them, but some are pics yesterday, then some are today, cleaned again and with blue spray... after that I coated them with furazone and swat (thanks for that idea)....


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I have never seen wrinkles like this on a horse. Is it elderly? If it's bugs, slather petroleum jelly on - the bugs don't like it and it will last a few days.


----------



## ljazwinski (Jul 7, 2012)

yes she is old... mid to upper 20's and does not get much excercise due to severe arthritis in her back hips.... but other than this current problem I have never had an issue with her.... I keep their stalls clean every day...pick up poop from their pasture once a week... diligently battle the flies... and do not change her feeding schedule if at all possible.... the only thing i can think of different is the apple cider vinegar? or the legend pellets?... I do have free range chickens (10 on 2 acres)... but they have all been together for almost 2 years, and no sick chickens?????? I have called the vet but she is closed this week due to july 4th...have to wait for monday?????? and yes...the flaps of skin have always been there...just not inflammed and swollen like that.... I know she is biting at the area's, but I can't get her to stop..... today on one side I used DMSO and iodine mix (50/50)...hope to see if that helps by am....off to work...will check her tonight, midnight? and update.... thanks everyone


----------



## Me and Smiling Horse (Jul 2, 2012)

ljazwinski said:


> yes she is old... mid to upper 20's and does not get much excercise due to severe arthritis in her back hips.... but other than this current problem I have never had an issue with her.... I keep their stalls clean every day...pick up poop from their pasture once a week... diligently battle the flies... and do not change her feeding schedule if at all possible.... the only thing i can think of different is the apple cider vinegar? or the legend pellets?... I do have free range chickens (10 on 2 acres)... but they have all been together for almost 2 years, and no sick chickens?????? I have called the vet but she is closed this week due to july 4th...have to wait for monday?????? and yes...the flaps of skin have always been there...just not inflammed and swollen like that.... I know she is biting at the area's, but I can't get her to stop..... today on one side I used DMSO and iodine mix (50/50)...hope to see if that helps by am....off to work...will check her tonight, midnight? and update.... thanks everyone


I'm no expert by any means. I'm just an owner of an elderly gentleman gelding. He's had heart problems lately mixed with pneumonia and he almost died. Thank God he's doing much better now!

Anyway... That swelling is bilateral, meaning equal on both sides. That is not likely to be bug bites or such. I'd cut the vinegar and call the vet. Does your horse tolerate exercise without getting short of breath? Can you see her jugular vein more than 1/3 up her neck from the shoulder? I'm not trying to scare anybody, just wondering if that's really a form of ventral or extremity edema? 

There are some vets on this forum... Maybe someone more knowledgeable than myself could guesstimate that one... But if this was my horse, I'd call the vet.


----------



## Me and Smiling Horse (Jul 2, 2012)

It's not unusual for skin folds to get irritated and raw. What is unusual is the bilateral swelling. I'm much more worried about the swelling than the skin irritation. 

Please keep us updated. And I really hope your mare will be ok.


----------



## ljazwinski (Jul 7, 2012)

thanks... yes I am having to wait until monday for the vet.... I was hoping someone would have some advice until then...she has had the "extra skin" for a long time.... I really thought it was just fat? due to the fact that she does not get any excercise... the reason for the no excercise has nothing to do with breathing...she has severe arthritis in her hips and every time I have tried getting her to excercise she is so sore for days after that I have just given up.... she is perfectly healthy and good condition, except for this...which basically swelled up overnight..... ??????


----------



## ljazwinski (Jul 7, 2012)

ok... I am back again with hopefully good news? here are some pics that I just took...seems the swelling has gone down... maybe the dmso mix? but I only put that on one side, so???? anyway I cleaned it real good again tonight...used blue spray, then dmso/iodine mix, then furazone, then swat all around it... I really think that maybe she has stopped biting at it, and maybe that is why it has improved? I don't know.... will have to see how it looks in the am.... anyway here are 2 pics of the swelling tonight, and 2 pics of her just hanging out earlier today after the treatment... she was very comfy anyway.....but from a distance you can see the swelling from the front....
should I repost this with a different title to attract more people with medical knowledge? I am new to this forum thing and would appreciate any advise..... Lynda


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

First, let me say that I am not an expert. It looks like a bug bite reaction to me. Those little 'no see ums' really irritate some horses and some horses are allergic. It seems to me that from year to year, the bug population is different, and while your horse could be fine one year, the next they may break out and be incredibly itchy, causing them to scratch/bite the affected area. That causes open sores, which in themselves can be itchy and exacerbate the problem. My mare has gotten something similar to this for the last several years. Lots of fly spray on the areas of the body with no open sores, and something like swat, or even petroleum jelly to coat the areas with sores will help. Every time she bites the area in an effort to scratch, she damages the tissue further and causes more swelling. I would definitely get the vet out (as you said you were) and see if there's something more that he can do to help your horse be more comfortable.


----------



## ljazwinski (Jul 7, 2012)

thanks calicokat... I am starting to lean towards bugs too... I have been out there for 2 nights and my arms are tore up!!! and I spray myself with spray when I go out after dark.... bugs here in fla are out of control... I do everything I can for them to protect from bugs, but.... I was thinking flysheets? but it is SO HOT here I am really afraid to use them...also, when u use them, the bugs can still get up under there anyway right? this is so frustrating....wish I could put them in my extra bedroom!!!
I am going to put up big fans for them on monday (my day off)... hoping that the fans blowing down on them will "blow" the bugs away???? my husband, who knows NOTHING about horses gave me that idea today...says it works for him in the shop!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Looks like bites to me and of course she'll bite at them which irritates the skin. I live in a horrible biting insect area and as I'd earlier recommended, slather on the petroleum jelly (vaseline) The bugs will leave her alone and she'll stop biting at her skin. I've tried everything on the market and this works best. Slather it up between her hinds legs as well. You will find it is quite scabby under there as well.


----------



## ljazwinski (Jul 7, 2012)

thanks saddlebag..... I will definitely use the petroleum jelly! BUT, I am still trying to clear up the irritation, it is raw skin in a few spots... not as tender as it was, but still worried about it getting infected? so for now I am still using blue spray 1st, then coating it with furazone and then putting swat all around it...but really need something that will get it to "dry" up in between those skin folds? any ideas on that? and then once it heals I should use the pet jelly daily, yes?
thanks for your help....


----------



## Me and Smiling Horse (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm glad the swelling is better, and I'm also glad others think it's bug bites instead of edema.  That's good news!


----------



## attackships (Jan 12, 2012)

my mare gets similar swelling in that area due to her back feet hitting when she gets up from laying down. its trauma to the area and will swell, sometimes becoming infected. I've heard it referred to as "shoe boils"


----------

